# Long let wanted in tsilivi



## lisa tsilivi williams (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi me and my husband and 4 children are looking to move to tsilivi next year , wondered if there were any long let's there as we have jobs to go to and what is the procedure for getting the children into school ?


----------

